# Should I use a fulfillment service



## kanj27 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hello, my question is when first starting out in the T shirt business is it best to go with a fulfillment service?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Depends. Do you have the equipment and desire to do it yourself? If no, then fulfillment is the only option left for you.


----------



## kanj27 (Apr 16, 2011)

ok so how do I protect my designs when using a fulfillment service?


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

If you go with fullfill, don't expect to make much money. They don't pay well, or give you much room for adding your royalties without pricing yourself out of the market. The only pro is that everything is done for you after you submit your design. No shirt stock, printing, or shipping issues. Major issue for many is that design is limited to a standard size; no all over printing other than "threadless.com". If at all possible, do it yourself! Luck, Sb.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

kanj27 said:


> ok so how do I protect my designs when using a fulfillment service?


The same way you protect them if you don't use fulfillment; trademark them and find a good attorney.

Seriously though, it's not the fulfillment companies you have to worry about stealing your designs. It's everyone else who sees them online or being worn by someone.

Fulfillment companies are in the business of printing, not stealing designs.


----------



## kanj27 (Apr 16, 2011)

Doesn't it take awhile to get something trademarked. Is there a poor mans way to get a trademark?


----------

